# Steel entry door nightmare-DENTS



## PJPellet (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,
  Today I bought a beautiful steel entry door.  When I was carrying it to the house it accidentally dropped and fell face down in the crushed stone driveway.  Now I have about a 4 inch by 6 inch dimpled area courtesy of the stones and my stupidity.  The dimples are not very deep but are noticeable, especially to my wife.  I've read about Bondo to fix something like a dent in a steel door but these dimples are so shallow it seems like there would be something quicker and easier....I hope.  Please help me figure out how to fix the new door, I plan on painting it after the repair.  I wanted to cry when it happened.  I drove 40 miles home with the door hanging out the back of my vehicle with me hanging on to the top part of the door.  I got it all the way home for this to happen.  Thank You.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 17, 2011)

Leaving the advice to wise minds, but just wanted to extend my sympathy.  Ouch!  You might call the manufacturer and see if they have any ideas.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Nov 17, 2011)

Bondo is the ticket for this fix.
Sand down to bare metal first.
Mix according to instructions, apply bondo, work into place as it sets, smooth as best as possible leaving it slightly high (proud) if anything.
File & sand as req'd to give a "as good as new" surface.
Prime area with an oil based primer that is intended for use on metal.
Paint as you please once primer is cured.
This process will be much easier if you remove the door from the jamb & set it on a pair of sawhorses to work on.
Don't be intimidated by body filler, many if not all commercial, industrial jobs will consume 15-20 pounds of bondo to repair metal doors prior to turning over the keys.
Bet you look closer at those metal doors next time!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dune (Nov 17, 2011)

That's about the size of it.
Bondo is the easier way to fix it.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 17, 2011)

Any fix will last until something else bumps into the door, or someone gives it a kick. "New" is just an invitation to "used," and keep in mind all the people who find charm in old and used things. Laugh away the dents and join the real world. Sorry about the fall and dents, I actually think I know how you and your wife feel.


----------



## Dune (Nov 17, 2011)

"Bondo" has an undeservedly poor reputation.
The main reason for failure is application over an inproperly prepared surface, specificaly an unsealed hole, wherein failure occurs from the inside out.
Applied over new clean steel in thin layers (1/8") then properly painted it should easily last the lifespan of the door.
An aside; steel doors are sold in primer and must be painted or the lispespan is shortened.


----------



## shmodaddy (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow talk about dejavu!!  I did almost the same thing and took it to a body shop.  They fixed my dent and painted the door for $150.  Can't tell I dented it.  And the paint doesn't have any brush strokes or roller dimples. Luckily I didn't break the glass I did get a steal on the door as a close out.  200 for a 36 " with a full decorated glass so another 150 didn't hurt so bad.


----------



## Prosecond (Nov 17, 2011)

I have rental property and have this all the time.  I have had good luck using wall joint compound on small dents.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 17, 2011)

Decorative kick plate or something similar to cover it may be cheaper.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 17, 2011)

also if the are shallow 
red lead is used for filling the scratches bubbles in bondo
after sanding before priming
this might be all you need


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome, you guys are great.  Thanks for all of the great advice and information.  I appreciate your time.


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 17, 2011)

I am planning on doing the Bondo thing probably in the Spring when the weather warms up.  Although the dents are very shallow so ironpony may be on to something.  I'll post back when I get the door back in shape, thanks again.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 19, 2011)

To get a nice smooth/flat even surface when sanding, use a block of wood and wrap the sandpaper around that.


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 24, 2011)

Last weekend the weather warmed up so I tackled the dents.  I have some pictures below of the process.  THANK YOU ALL!  I thought the Bondo thing was going to be difficult.  The whole process was simple and the door looks new again.  I even impressed my wife, and she's tough to impress.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Hass (Nov 26, 2011)

wow nice job! looks great


----------

